

Show HN: GradeTrain – Automated grading for programming courses - sauldcosta
https://www.gradetrain.com

======
sauldcosta
GradeTrain is an auto-grading and code feedback tool designed to assist
educators with their programming project grading and review responsibilities.
We're currently in Beta and are looking for feedback!

------
pritianka
Looks interesting. But surely there are such things available at universities
already?

~~~
sauldcosta
Great question! Some top tier universities do have things they like to say do
automated grading, but even students and teachers I've talked to at Stanford,
UC Berkeley, etc. say that they don't work well and are very difficult to use.
They also don't have any of the awesome code feedback tools that GradeTrain
does :)

------
superman10
Huh... looks pretty cool. What languages do you support?

~~~
sauldcosta
Currently C++ and MATLAB. We'll be adding Java support during the next couple
weeks. Our system is setup to handle new types of code very well - adding
support for a language is as simple as installing the version of the language
you want and adding < 40 lines of code :)

~~~
Tiz
I would definitely be interested if you added python, and Visual Basic into
the mix!

~~~
sauldcosta
Python support is coming soon - which I'm super excited for because I love
Python :)

If you get a sec, shoot us an email at contact [at] gradetrain [dot] com.
Would like to hear more about how you'd be using these languages - we often
find that our users have different ways of utilizing the language than we do
as developers!

